# problem updating php5



## wonslung (Oct 1, 2009)

I have apache 2.2 installed, and i'm trying to update php5 to the newest version and i get this:

```
===>   php5-5.2.11 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/apxs - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/sbin/apxs in /usr/ports/www/apache13
===>  Installing for apache-1.3.41_1

===>  apache-1.3.41_1 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      apache-2.2.13

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache13.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
```

any idea what's causing this?


----------



## wonslung (Oct 1, 2009)

adding 

```
WITH_APACHE2=   yes
APACHE_PORT=    www/apache22
```
to /etc/make.conf
seems to have solved my issue


----------

